# Lickaroo and Lucy kidding thread 2017



## Sunny Searle (Jan 22, 2017)

Our nubians Lickaroo and Lucy are due January 25th! We are so excited especially since this is their second time and we are all a little more informed. Lucy is having mucus and is swelling and a large bag but still has ligaments. Lickaroo is extremely close, her bag is full and her ligaments are gone ( I have been checking them every day for two weeks so I am sure!) she is acting very friendly and that is weird, she is usually pretty sassy and standoffish. She is also standing weird with her tail up all the time. She has been doing a bit of soft talking as well.


 

 

 

 

 

 I am thinking she is going to kid pretty soon, any guesses on when?
Here are some pictures (Lickaroo has no horns, Lucy has horns)
Oh and my awesome husband and I made a sweet goat warming hutch, we cut holes in both sides and put a divider in the middle so the babies couldn't cross between kidding stalls. It gets between 60 and 65 degrees in there which is nice because we have had an average temp of about 20 for the last few weeks. We are so excited! Hopefully everything goes well!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 22, 2017)

My only guess is that they will kid at the most inopportune time possible, goats are like that. 

I love the warming hut, that is a great use for one of those containers, very nice job.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2017)

If I may make an observation regarding your warming barrel/container... I can see the wood partition you placed inside but it appears to only go about as high as the opening, or roughly to the 2nd aluminum surround/support frame (any higher and how would you get it in?). Those kids are going to be spring loaded and bouncy... They'll most likely go right over that inside partition... Great warming barrel though! Hope they deliver soon for you with no issues!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 23, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> If I may make an observation regarding your warming barrel/container... I can see the wood partition you placed inside but it appears to only go about as high as the opening, or roughly to the 2nd aluminum surround/support frame (any higher and how would you get it in?). Those kids are going to be spring loaded and bouncy... They'll most likely go right over that inside partition... Great warming barrel though! Hope they deliver soon for you with no issues!


We knew that they would eventually be able to jump over but for the first day or so we should be good while they are wobbly and get used to their mom. The problem was that if we raised the wall too high it would hit the heat lamp. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 23, 2017)

Could you use wire inside as a divider? I am thinking the heavy duty stock panels with the 4x4 squares. With 2-4 (or more) goats kids in there they will put out some heat of there own so you might need a lower watt light, or put it on a timer where it comes on and off every few hours.


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 23, 2017)

The wood divider actually goes up higher than you think, it is about 8 inches higher than the door and only 8 inches from the light and roof of the hutch. And we have a 100 watt bulb in case we need to lower the temp. It is pretty cold here so I am not too worried.
Anyway Lickaroo is getting closer ( I think lol) she is nesting and is more swollen with even more bag, still haven't been able to find ligaments since 8 pm last night. Hopefully she goes soon, although we are having an awful winter storm so that makes me very nervous.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 23, 2017)

Winter storm...perfect time to kid. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 24, 2017)

Well I don't know what's going on because no matter how much I dig I can't find Lickaroo's ligaments. However we are coming up on 36 hours since she "lost" them so I must be wrong. Lucy is bagging up more all of a sudden and both of their girl parts are extremely swollen. Today is day 149 so probably tomorrow, I just don't know.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 24, 2017)

Anxiously awaiting the arrival of the kids 

We have a Nubian that was born Jan. 25, 2010… I tomorrow will be the big day


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 24, 2017)

Update, Lucy has dropped! I know because my sister in law had a snow day so I told her she had to check on them all day so I could sleep. Ha ha Anyway long story short I hadn't checked them since 8 this morning. By the way, leaving them alone for awhile definitely helped my stress. So I could really tell that Lucy had dropped because she was round as a barrel this morning. Her bag is also bigger by about a third. Her ligaments are nearly gone, I can't feel any pencils but there is still a little resistance there, almost like a warm laffy taffy. After further investigation I think that Lickaroo is just about the same in the ligament department as Lucy, although hers are definitely harder to find. Time will tell!


----------



## Pamela (Jan 24, 2017)

I am thinking that Oreo, Lickaroo, and Lucy are all going to kid on the same day!   ***A little backstory- these 3 girls were all born on the same day. They are 3 of the 6 in my profile pic.  Lickaroo and Lucy are sisters and Oreo is a cousin.  Their moms were all in the same pen and all dropped kids within about an hour of each other.  Wouldn't it be hilarious if they all went at once?  (Oreo will probably wait an extra day or so, but one can hope, right?)


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 25, 2017)

So my Mom and I have been talking and we think that our due date may be off by a few days, we are thinking today is day 148 and that they are due Friday instead. All I know is that they are both ready to pop, especially Lickaroo, also when I just checked them, I noticed that Lickaroo basically has no control of her tail, it's just floppy, is that normal? Anyway here are some pics.

Lickaroo from the top



 Miss Lydia with the goats!


 
Eating some hay


 
Lucy from the top, I know kind of dark, she is a sassafras


 
Lucy's bag, we tried to shave it, ha ha, yeah right, it looks thatched but I gave up eventually, she is just crazy!


 
Lickaroo from the side


 
Lickaroo's bag, she couldn't lift her tail at all


 
Lickaroo again.


 

So my Mom and I have been talking and we think that our due date may be off by a few days, we are thinking today is day 148 and that they are due Friday instead. All I know is that they are both ready to pop, especially Lickaroo, also when I just checked them, I noticed that Lickaroo basically has no control of her tail, it's just floppy, is that normal? Anyway here are some pics.


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 26, 2017)

Soooo there is also a possibility that they are due on February 2, that is the date my Mom originally told me but they were exposed to the buck on August 28 last year. I think that I may have forgotten to write down the breed date and instead used the exposure date to estimate their due date. I remember that it wasn't long after the exposure date that they were bred because when my Mom called me I remember thinking, "wow that was fast!" If they are due the 2nd then they were bred on September 5, which really isn't that long after the 28th, and I don't think my Mom would have told me the wrong date because she is better at this goat game than I am. That said, my husband and I have a YF&R conference to attend today, tomorrow and Saturday. So they will most likely kid when we are an hour down the road! Doe code!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 30, 2017)

Still waiting on these girls! Today is day 146 if they are due on February 2nd and I really think they are, well at least Lickaroo is for sure, my Mom saw her get bred and went in the house and wrote down the due date immediately. Lucy we aren't as sure on because we never actually saw the deed but she is definitely Prego. Last year she went 3 days after Lickaroo so maybe she will do that again! Our YF&R conference was great and they didn't even kid while we were gone! Crazy! Now it's just a waiting game, I am going crazy!


----------



## Ozzy Goat Girl (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't wait for kids. Hope they are all healthy and everything goes well.


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## luvmypets (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## babsbag (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 31, 2017)

After a lot of practice and you tube videos I think I have the feeling for ligaments thing down! Lucy is softening but not quite there. Lickaroo's are softer and harder to find each time I check. She is the one that we actually saw be bred so her due date is February 2nd. We aren't so sure on Lucy but I am sure that she will go within a few days of Lickaroo. So two questions: I am hearing that lots of larger breed does tend to go after day 150 or on it, is that true? Does that mean I don't have to worry about babies till Thursday? Also is it normal for one ligament to feel a bit softer than the other one? Thanks!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 31, 2017)

I can't help on the ligs as I have never felt for them. I have standard sized Alpines and up until 2 years ago their standard date to kid was 155 days, had one push me to 161 days once.  But lately it seems that 150-153 has been the norm. It also seems that they more kids they are carrying the sooner they go.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 31, 2017)

Anxiously awaiting their arrival.


----------



## nstone630 (Feb 1, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer  is the lig genius!! She can help you out with how and what to feel for. I tried to learn it, but I've not mastered the science of it.


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 1, 2017)

Baby this morning! Yay! Haha but before you get too excited about it I have to tell you that it was a calf. Our farm has started calving season!  One down 120 to go! And two goats too!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 1, 2017)

Does can get a little soft and tighten back up around kidding time. Try to feel after the doe has been up and moving. Sometimes you will see a doe drop down in her pasterns too. 

I know many say the standards go after day 150 but I believe all our lamanchas have kidded before day 150. Our Nubian kidded at 149 in 2016 and I THINK 147 in 2015. One of our lamanchas has always kidded on day 145. Longest we've had a doe go was until 153. She was an alpine/lamancha (75%/25%) 

Congratulations on the calf! We need some pics


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 1, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Does can get a little soft and tighten back up around kidding time. Try to feel after the doe has been up and moving. Sometimes you will see a doe drop down in her pasterns too.
> 
> I know many say the standards go after day 150 but I believe all our lamanchas have kidded before day 150. Our Nubian kidded at 149 in 2016 and I THINK 147 in 2015. One of our lamanchas has always kidded on day 145. Longest we've had a doe go was until 153. She was an alpine/lamancha (75%/25%)
> 
> Congratulations on the calf! We need some pics


Not sure if I can get good pics of the calf because our cows are range cows and we have to ride out to find them. I will be sure to take my camera in the future though so that I can take pictures while we tag them! The one today was a little black bull with a white spot above his right eye. So cute! My husband and I tagged him. 
Thanks for the advice on the ligaments! Today is day 149 so hopefully we have babies soon!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 2, 2017)

Soooo I have another question, once ligaments disappear is it always true that the kid 12 to 24 hours later? Can it be quicker? Can they lose ligaments and kid in as little as one hour? Lickaroo's left lig is pretty mush, I can still feel her right one. I can feel both on Lucy. Also that Boer doe that we bought is bagging up and her ligaments are softening. Boer goats don't get as much of a bag as dairy breeds do they? Also she is a FF, does that make a difference?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 2, 2017)

Like I said every doe is different. 
I've had a doe with rock solid ligs and a small udder one night, and had triplets on the ground the next morning 
I've had does that feel squishy and somewhat loose their ligs on/off for several days. 

Last year, had a FF that was on day 145. 
She was running with the herd at that points. Put the hay out and she ran to the feeder with all the other goats. 
I looked at her and noticed her udder was getting bigger, and she still had some of her ligs. I left her there while I started filling water buckets. 

15 minutes later she is back up at the barn. 
Started having light contractions. 

Bedded down a stall and grabbed the kidding kit. 

Moved the doe into stall. 
Went to house to grab camera 
Came back and she is pushing hard. 
Within a few minutes she had twin doelings. 
Fastest delivery ever! All this happened in about an hour. She went from "looks like today" to "RIGHT NOW" that fast. 
The nice thing is that we got the birth on video. Everything was perfect


----------



## Pamela (Feb 3, 2017)

Any news to share?


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 3, 2017)

We have kids!!! Lickaroo had triplets last night at about 11:30 so she had them on day 150! I checked her ligaments at 10 and they were soft but still there, then I walked out the door at 11:57 and heard mehhhhh!!! Newborn kid cries are the best! Two bucks and a doe, the buck with the black head is HUGE! The doe has some frostbitten ears but it isn't too bad hopefully, they are a little swollen though. It was 20 degrees when they were born!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## luvmypets (Feb 3, 2017)

They are beautiful congrats!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 3, 2017)

Congratulations. Pictures of kids and kids are always so precious. What adorable kids...all of them.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah... Hey, I know how to count and that sure looks like FIVE kids to me!  and every one of them looks just great!  Congrats!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 3, 2017)

They are great. Best grandkids ever!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 3, 2017)

Woohoo - congrats!  Did you pull them to bottle raise, or were they just inside temporarily?


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 3, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> Woohoo - congrats!  Did you pull them to bottle raise, or were they just inside temporarily?


Just temporarily, it is just so cold here and we are just starting out with goats so we don't have a great barn facility yet.


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 5, 2017)

Rascal is smiling for the camera, silly boy!



 
Lickaroo and Bandit


 
Minnie, my daughter named her after Minnie Mouse 


 
Rascal



Bandit says hello



Rascal and Minnie


 Here are some more pictures! The big buck with black on his head and back is Bandit, Minnie is the one with a brown head and brown spot and Rascal is the one with brown, white and cream and black on his head and back.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 6, 2017)

these are great pictures!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 7, 2017)

So we didn't have a scale right after they were born but I weighed them yesterday, they were 4 days old. Minnie was 9 lbs. 0 oz., Rascal was 9 lbs. 2 oz. and Bandit weighed in at a whopping 10 lbs. 1 oz. holy smokes! Actually I am not sure what normal weight is for standard kids, is that small, big, average?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 8, 2017)

So cute!  Congrats!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 8, 2017)

Lucy surprised us! She had a big bag at noon but otherwise her ligaments were still completely there. I checked throughout the day and the last time I checked was at about 7:45, my husband came home at 8:30 and we had two large buckling on the ground! They weighed 9 lbs 1 oz. and 8 lbs 14 oz.! Lucy is doing great and she just passed the placenta. I milked her and got six cups of colostrum! She is such a sneaky goat, she must have pushed those babies out as soon as I walked inside! I am never going to see my goats kid! Now we have our mystery Boer goats to kid and then in May/ June we will have kids from Tornado and Bambi!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 8, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 9, 2017)

Grats!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 4, 2017)

How are all the kids and moms doing?


----------



## Pamela (May 8, 2017)

Moms are great. Kids got sold for a hefty profit.  All is well.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 8, 2017)

That is great news!


----------



## nstone630 (May 8, 2017)

Sunny Searle said:


> View attachment 27685 View attachment 27686



Both of mine from January has heart shaped spots on their back just like her


----------

